# childrens classes



## Mr.karate (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi I teach a childrens karate class at my dojo. I am always looking for new ideas and was wondering if anyone had any good games or drills or anything else they would like to share?

Thank you
Justin


----------



## Kgirl (Sep 18, 2003)

This site has some interesting drills and exersizes specifically aimed at all students, including the kids.

4Kicks.com 

Kgirl


----------



## Mr.karate (Sep 23, 2003)

Thank you for the site it was very helpfull and exactly what I was looking for.

Do you use any of these in your dojo? What ones? Thankyou once again.


----------



## Kgirl (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't run a dojo myself, I'm still very much a novice student. That site was giving to me by someone online who runs a TKD class. He used many of the drills from there in his class, with much success, but I couldn't tell you which ones.


----------



## Mr.karate (Sep 24, 2003)

Thankyou anyways the site was very helpful!


----------



## gojukylie (Sep 25, 2003)

I am probably telling you something you already know, but I think the most important thing is to do lots of different things in short time frames.
I have found that if you keep repeating techniques over and over, like you can afford to in senior classes, they become unsettled and their short attention spands become victim of it. 

I believe that they respond better to group scenarios like partner work and all kumite and I have to keep it fun.

It is very challenging and one thing I can't fail to forget is that they aren't going to be as excited about Karate as I am. Each student is different, they will like different things and it takes time to figure them out. Once you have figured them out, your laughing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 27, 2003)

that is a great site i book marked it.... thanx!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 15, 2003)

How do you keep the littlest or youngest ones doing what they should.
Do they work better with older students also in class or better within their own age group


----------



## gojukylie (Oct 15, 2003)

I have had mixed and all junior classes and I would have to say that they seem to concentrate more in the Junior only classes.

It seems that the reason for this is that they create a structure much as the seniors do and they depend on that structure. When they are introduced into senior classes they become unsettled and lack the concentration they had in the junior class. I would be lying if I told you why this happens.


----------



## Mr.karate (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *How do you keep the littlest or youngest ones doing what they should.
> Do they work better with older students also in class or better within their own age group *




I think this depends on the student in some cases they are well focused with juniors only but the kids who are off in there own little world in a juniors only class I find they work better with adultswho can help to guide them.


----------



## Titan Uk (Nov 2, 2003)

I teach at a mixed junior and senior class and a junior only class. They seem to work better without seniors about but they can always look up to them for new ideas.

Keep inputs to the juniors short.

The web site that you have been told is a very good one. I have used several of the ideas very well within the class.


----------



## Mr.karate (Nov 3, 2003)

What ideas do you find work best?


----------



## gojukylie (Nov 3, 2003)

This might sound very simple but adding a kiai in pre-arranged stuff and basic combo's seems to brighten them up. I think they like to make a noise.


----------



## LadyDragon (Nov 20, 2003)

You might want to try and mix up some basic tumbling or rolls with techniques.

You can start your class with a reqular warm up, what ever that might be.  And them let the kids do some rolls.  Once they're watrmed up with that, then you can set up two line and make it a bit of a race.  They can start by doing their roll, standing up in to a fighting stance and then doing their technique.   What ever the particular technique might be for their rank.  Run through the line twice and the first team to complete the drill and sit down quietly first is the winner.


----------

